# Just got a smugmug pro account



## Destin (Sep 16, 2010)

You can view my site at Destin Danser Photography. 

What can I do to improve it? looking for ideas....

I plan to buy the domain name: destindanser.com, to eliminate the .smugmug, which would make it seem more professional and easier to remember


----------

